# When's the SEC going to step up?



## Jetjockey (Apr 28, 2013)

And start playing a 9 game conference football schedule.  They are now the biggest conference and they play the least amount of conference games among the big football conferences.  With the Big-10 joining the PAC-12 and Big-12 in playing 9 game conference schedules, I would think the SEC would step up and do the same thing and share 7 more loses around the conference. But probably not!!   Btw.  Only 4 1/2 months to go!


----------



## tcward (Apr 28, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> And start playing a 9 game conference football schedule.  They are now the biggest conference and they play the least amount of conference games among the big football conferences.  With the Big-10 joining the PAC-12 and Big-12 in playing 9 game conference schedules, I would think the SEC would step up and do the same thing and share 7 more loses around the conference. But probably not!!   Btw.  Only 4 1/2 months to go!



What???


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2013)

You need a little cheese with that whine don't you.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

6 games in the SEC is harder than 10 in those other patsy Conferences you mention.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



oww that hurts.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 28, 2013)

He just mad cause the SEC owns the National Championships.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 29, 2013)

Did y'all know that Rutgers had more players drafted than USCw???

When's USCw gonna step up?

Lame Kitten killed Matt Barkley's career.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Did y'all know that Rutgers had more players drafted than USCw???



Did you know that FSU had more players drafted than Bama?  Yet, we still managed to lose to NCState and Florida .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 29, 2013)

PAC12 is in serious trouble.  Oregon is about to be USC'd, USC has been Kiffin'd, and the rest just suck.  The ACC will be better than the PAC12 in two years.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 6 games in the SEC is harder than 10 in those other patsy Conferences you mention.



Not sure about that. I've seen some pretty pathetic schedules lately in the sec?

I'm not crying though as OSU has one of its weakest schedules that I can remember this year.

Keep in mind that an easy schedule doesn't always mean the team is weak as Bama proved last year. Their schedule was weak and 2 of the better teams they played, they lost one, and won the other by the skin of their teeth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 29, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you know that FSU had more players drafted than Bama?  Yet, we still managed to lose to NCState and Florida .



Yes I do, I also know that Bama has won the NC 3 of the last 4 years.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 29, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Keep in mind that an easy schedule doesn't always mean the team is weak as Bama proved last year. Their schedule was weak and 2 of the better teams they played, they lost one, and won the other by the skin of their teeth.



You forgot to mention that Bama steam-rolled the #1 team in the country


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yes I do, I also know that Bama has won the NC 3 of the last 4 years.



We're on our way.  Jimbo is following th Saban blueprint by the letter.  I'm honest, y'all are where I want to be.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 29, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> We're on our way.  Jimbo is following th Saban blueprint by the letter.  I'm honest, y'all are where I want to be.



I'll be honest as well,,,,,, I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'll be honest as well,,,,,, I'm enjoying it while it lasts.



I'm hoping, with these last few recruiting classes, that we'll be the 15th SEC school (with the ACC schedule).  The playoff will be a HUGE benefit to us.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 29, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm hoping, with these last few recruiting classes, that we'll be the 15th SEC school (with the ACC schedule).  The playoff will be a HUGE benefit to us.



FSU should have been in the SEC years ago.  But, from a geographic stand point, FSU is in the south east.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

First JJ and his ilk whined because the SEC didn't play enough OOC games. Now that they play more than the irrelevant western conferences he wants to whine about them playing too many OOC games. 

Just like a liberal.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^


even the mesican can see a pattern......


----------



## alaustin1865 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> And start playing a 9 game conference football schedule.  They are now the biggest conference and they play the least amount of conference games among the big football conferences.  With the Big-10 joining the PAC-12 and Big-12 in playing 9 game conference schedules, I would think the SEC would step up and do the same thing and share 7 more loses around the conference. But probably not!!   Btw.  Only 4 1/2 months to go!



Better question . . . When is the SEC going to step up and make a 16 team conference with only conference games.  You make your own SEC Network (which I believe is in process) and only broadcast games on your network.  I guess you could always sell to some of the other networks for money, but would not have to?  You have 8 teams in the West and 8 teams in the East.  Make the schedule 10 games and have the top 2 teams from the East and West to an SEC Playoff (#1 plays #2 from other conference).  Then, we know who the real national champion is . . . whoever wins the SEC Championship.  To heck with all the other conferences.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2013)

I do not like the cupcake games. More obama spread the wealth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> I do not like the cupcake games. More obama spread the wealth.



Me either,,, maybe one as a "tune up" but that's it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 30, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You forgot to mention that Bama steam-rolled the #1 team in the country



I didn't mention it because there were about 10 other teams that would have steam rolled them as well that night for many different reasons. Also, and I thought was obvious, the discussion was about  the "schedule"? At least that is what I was referring to, not the bowl game.

I wasn't trying to take anything away from Bama. If you read my post again, I think you would agree I was giving them a compliment.


----------



## emusmacker (May 1, 2013)

You say that now, but before the game you were acting like ND was the best ever.


As far as schedule goes, when is the other conferences gonna step up and play football.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 2, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You forgot to mention that Bama steam-rolled the #1 team in the country




that they did...and I figure 3 or 4 SEC other teams would have done the same ( UGA, LSU, A&M, and even UF and USCe) ND wwold have maybe finished middle of the pack in SEC play....8-4 or 7-5


----------



## Paymaster (May 2, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> And start playing a 9 game conference football schedule.  They are now the biggest conference and they play the least amount of conference games among the big football conferences.  With the Big-10 joining the PAC-12 and Big-12 in playing 9 game conference schedules, I would think the SEC would step up and do the same thing and share 7 more loses around the conference. But probably not!!   Btw.  Only 4 1/2 months to go!



Those OOCS schools would be out big bucks if the SEC dropped them for one of our own. Those schools collect a huge payday for playing the SEC schools. Why do you hate Capitalism?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 2, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> You say that now, but before the game you were acting like ND was the best ever.
> 
> 
> As far as schedule goes, when is the other conferences gonna step up and play football.



Not sure if that was directed at me but if so, please show me any post that backs that up? I did pick them in the friendly wager bet but that was in fun because no one else would. I just played along and if you go back and read that thread you will see as much. I did think their defense would do much better than they did but that was before the girlfriend fiasco and all the issues it caused.

I hardly acted like they were the best ever. I hate ND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 2, 2013)

Emu, all JJ and his ilk have is HATE.They know their schools are second rate and all they can do is criticize.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 2, 2013)

Snook....come on man....do you really believe that the fantasy girl had that much of an effect?!?! ND had to have ...what? 3 OT to slide past a pathetic Pitt?!?! ND had no business in the same conversation as a NC. The NC was played in Atlanta weeks before ND even went to the airport to fly in for the SEC beatdown everybody knew was coming.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 3, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Snook....come on man....*do you really believe that the fantasy girl had that much of an effect*?!?! ND had to have ...what? 3 OT to slide past a pathetic Pitt?!?! ND had no business in the same conversation as a NC. The NC was played in Atlanta weeks before ND even went to the airport to fly in for the SEC beatdown everybody knew was coming.



Anyone that pulled for ND will grasp at any thread for an excuse


----------



## RipperIII (May 3, 2013)

Saban has been speaking out in favor of the 9 game schedule for at least 2 years now, in fact he was the only SEC coach to do so at last year's SEC meeting,...he's pitching the idea again this year.
sounds good to me.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 4, 2013)

You guys fall for his schtick every time.


----------



## Sylvan (May 4, 2013)

It's all about the money. SEC Network +9 conference games = more money


----------



## Jetjockey (May 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First JJ and his ilk whined because the SEC didn't play enough OOC games. Now that they play more than the irrelevant western conferences he wants to whine about them playing too many OOC games.
> 
> Just like a liberal.



I beg you to go through the archives and prove where I said the SEC needs to schedule more OOC games!  Please show everyone how hypocritical I am!   I'll save you the time!  You won't find it!  But that's typical of you, telling the truth isnt your strong point!!    But here's your chance to prove me wrong!!!!   I'll be waiting!  Good luck, your gonna need it!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2013)

How many games does Kiffin have to win to keep his job?


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 8, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Anyone that pulled for ND will grasp at any thread for an excuse



Here's an excuse for them, the onlly real one.  They weren't that good.

We beat that team (essentially the same two deep) the previous year, and we did it with a qb playing on a broken leg.  They're slow.  ESPN tried to show us why ND isn't slow, but when it came time to suit up.  They were just too slow.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> How many games does Kiffin have to loose to keep his job?



That's a darned good question


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I beg you to go through the archives and prove where I said the SEC needs to schedule more OOC games!  Please show everyone how hypocritical I am!   I'll save you the time!  You won't find it!  But that's typical of you, telling the truth isnt your strong point!!    But here's your chance to prove me wrong!!!!   I'll be waiting!  Good luck, your gonna need it!



This wasn't too hard... 



> When is the SEC going to start scheduling more out of conference games! Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games. When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Go re-read the post.  If you can't understand the intent of the post, I feel sorry for you.  Why not post the entire conversation?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Go re-read the post.  If you can't understand the intent of the post, I feel sorry for you.  Why not post the entire conversation?



Intent?? It's there in black and white.. Don't blame me, I didn't type it. I just quoted you..


----------



## bullgator (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This wasn't too hard...





Browning Slayer said:


> Intent?? It's there in black and white.. Don't blame me, I didn't type it. I just quoted you..



BAM! Down for the count........it's over!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 16, 2016)

One more time for our lost homey, Rebel Yell! 







Oooops! My bad!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> One more time for our lost homey, Rebel Yell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. spotandstalk cant pour beer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Rebel Yell said:


> Here's an excuse for them, the onlly real one.  They weren't that good.
> 
> We beat that team (essentially the same two deep) the previous year, and we did it with a qb playing on a broken leg.  They're slow.  ESPN tried to show us why ND isn't slow, but when it came time to suit up.  They were just too slow.



yep. another great football mind gone poof.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Really?  I'm sure it's been stated,  but the SEC is already eating itself alive with strength of schedule WITHIN THE SEC.

Making it through the SEC is a playoff itself. 

Our 3-4th best teams could beat the best in most any other conference.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Intent?? It's there in black and white.. Don't blame me, I didn't type it. I just quoted you..



Feel free to quote he entire post then, and don't cherry pick!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, there goes ten minutes of my life reading this thread that I'll never get back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Well, there goes ten minutes of my life reading this thread that I'll never get back.



deltas ready when you are


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Well, there goes ten minutes of my life reading this thread that I'll never get back.



Don't act like you won't read the rest


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't act like you won't read the rest



I don't know where he got it from, how am I suppose to read the rest.  Heck, for that matter, is it even my quote?  Something tells me it's heavily edited!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't know where he got it from, how am I suppose to read the rest.  Heck, for that matter, is it even my quote?  Something tells me it's heavily edited!!



Hmmm... Want to make an Avatar bet that the quote was "INDEED" yours? 

If it's your quote, you wear an Avatar of my choice for a month. If it's not, I'll wear one of your choosing for a month?

What ya say? I'll be happy to bring that post to the top..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... Want to make an Avatar bet that the quote was "INDEED" yours?
> 
> If it's your quote, you wear an Avatar of my choice for a month. If it's not, I'll wear one of your choosing for a month?
> 
> What ya say? I'll be happy to bring that post to the top..


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 16, 2016)

It doesn't surprise me thats my quote, but let's hear the rest of it, taken in context!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't know where he got it from, how am I suppose to read the rest.  Heck, for that matter, is it even my quote?  Something tells me it's heavily edited!!



You quoted me quoting Elfiii


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You quoted me quoting Elfiii



wow. your reader figured that out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> It doesn't surprise me thats my quote, but let's hear the rest of it, taken in context!



Me either! I copied and pasted! So, is there a bet?

Or you could possibly call my bluff..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't act like you won't read the rest



You're right. I had 3 more minutes of my life that turned up useless so I spent them on this thread. I did get something positive out of it. JJ can't find his butt in here with a search warrant, a posse and a pack of blood hounds.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You're right. I had 3 more minutes of my life that turned up useless so I spent them on this thread. I did get something positive out of it. JJ can't find his butt in here with a search warrant, a posse and a pack of blood hounds.



double bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You're right. I had 3 more minutes of my life that turned up useless so I spent them on this thread. I did get something positive out of it. JJ can't find his butt in here with a search warrant, a posse and a pack of blood hounds.



That last sentence is sigline material.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)




----------

